# 2000 s4 turbos whistle after i chipped



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

139k they held 8 lbs boost all the way thru... i chipped it boosts a solid 15 16 and holds it.. i just hear them whistle now,, is that the turbos working... bc it never whistled before i chipped it. car seems to be perfectl fine. just seeing if turbos are on the way out,,,


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: 2000 s4 turbos whistle after i chipped (markthreevrsix)*

Does it kind of sound like your getting chased by a policeman, or some sort of emergency vehicle? Pretty faint noise around 2000 RPM? That is perfectly normal and healthy. If your getting a dentist drill sound, then you have issues.


----------



## alexandru.andrus (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 2000 s4 turbos whistle after i chipped (SLC18T)*

I just chipped my S4 and within 3-4 days started hearing the high pitch sound after 3000 rpm and/or under high engine load. About 1000miles later both turbos failed. 
If you have the time and skills you should remove the turbos and get them rebuilt now, otherwise, once they fail is very hard to rebuilt them you will be looking at new ones.


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

ouch man 3-4 days and they blew, that would be my only fear, im still at low 75k but it still worries me.. lol


----------

